# Local Lab Breeders



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Lost my 12 1/2 year old Chocolate Lab 2/1/13. Looking for another. Can anyone recommend a breeder in Ohio, western Pa. Thanks Brian


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my pup from a lady in Westerville. Both parents were avid bird dogs. Idk if she is breeding anymore though. Last litter was in November. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my pup from a lady in Westerville. Both parents were avid bird dogs. Idk if she is breeding anymore though. Last litter was in November. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Check out creekside Labradors... they have a web site

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, that is a good looking dog you have there Mike. My boy is is avatar pic. Miss him bad. Thanks Brian


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Paco chico on here owns Denneys labs I had got my lab out or her dogs and he was great she has a web site just google denneys labs tell her the Jacksons sent you

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Big Fish I'm looking her up now. Brian


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Silvermist labordors in Jackson ohio near Columbus.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

I know of an excellent bred litter in c-bus due November 20. Pm me for more info.


----------

